# Marlin Westpoint 701 Parts



## Woodscrew (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone know the best place to get parts for a Marlin Westpoint 701 .22 rifle?


----------



## Woodscrew (Oct 21, 2008)

No one has a clue? I haven't been aboul to find anything on google. Maybe thats why no one else knows either. The action seems to be just like a model 60 but I need the little thing that holds the clip in. Mine is warn and the clip falls out even with a new clip.


----------



## Patchpusher (Oct 22, 2008)

Westpoint is a store brand. It is probably a Marlin model 70 or its predecessor. You can call Marlin and give them the serial number and they can tell you what it is.


----------



## Woodscrew (Oct 22, 2008)

Patchpusher said:


> Westpoint is a store brand. It is probably a Marlin model 70 or its predecessor. You can call Marlin and give them the serial number and they can tell you what it is.



I would think if Westpoint was a store brand it would not have "The Marlin Firearms Co." and Model 701 Right beside it.


----------



## Woodscrew (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok I stand corrected. I just read where Marlin made them for another company and it is a model 70.


----------



## Woodscrew (Mar 25, 2010)

So I still need some parts for my Marlin Model 70. Does anyone know where I can order some?


----------



## gdog25 (Mar 27, 2010)

Here you go, playa-

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=4066

There is more than one page but it looks like your part is about number 44.


----------

